# iTune Match - Morceaux "Gris" sur iPhone



## lulu2312 (30 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec iTune Match, j'aimerais bien savoir si d'autres personnes sont dans le même cas, et on trouvé une solution, je vous explique :

J'ai activé iTune Match (en passant je trouve vraiment zéro de ne pas pouvoir continuer a transférer ses morceaux via iTunes et gérer sa bibliothèque avec le câble USB lorsque iTune Match est activé, devoir se télécharger toutes ses chansons en wifi sur l'iPhone c'est vraiment débile !!! bref...) J'ai donc téléchargé les albums voulu depuis Match en wifi en les sélectionnant manuellement sur l'iPhone, l'iPhone s'est vitre retrouvé plein. J'ai ensuite fait une sélection et supprimé de l'iPhone manuellement quelques albums afin de laisser tout de même un peu d'espace libre au cas ou...

Malheureusement tous les albums effacés sur l'iPhone sont apparemment resté dessus mais en gris.

Bien évidemment j'ai effacé toute la musique de l'iPhone via iTunes,  j'ai même essayer de synchroniser avec une autre bibliothèque iTunes, de  désactiver iTunes match et le réactiver (sur l'iPhone mais aussi sur  iTunes). Et sur iTunes, quand je regarde sous Musique, j'ai tous les morceaux des albums que j'avais supprimé manuellement en "Gris" Depuis impossible de les supprimer. Sous taille, j'ai la mention FLUX. La bibliothèque de mon iPhone m&#8217;indique pourtant qu'elle est vide et ne contient aucun morceaux !!! 

J'ai même cliqué sous l'option "Gérer la musique et les vidéos manuellement" sous iTunes, ensuite clique droit sur tous les morceaux "gris" et supprimer. Espoir mais de courte durée car effectivement les morceaux gris ont été effacés mais dès que je refais une synchronisation, ils réapparaissent tous !

Quelqu'un à une idée ?

D'avance merci et salutations à tous


----------



## webmixer2 (31 Janvier 2012)

tu peut peut-être essayer d'aller dans Réglages > Musique 
et désactiver "Afficher toute la musique"

Avec ce réglage, l'Iphone n'affichera que les morceaux qui sont réellement sur l'iphone. (il faut réactiver cette option pour revoir toute la bibliothèque et télécharger de nouveaux ablbuns)
Sinon, tout ce que tu a mis sur iMatch est visible (et si par exemple tu faire une lecture en mode aléatoire, l'iphone va télécharger els morceaux au fur et a mesure de ce qu'il va decider de jouer (pas cool, je me suis retrouvé avec un iphone plein en quelques heures d'écoute)

Vérifie aussi que la synchro iMatch est bien terminée (via iTunes), sur mon iPad, les morceaux était visible "en gris" car ils n'étaient pas encore téléchargé sur iMatch.
iTunes à mis près de 3 jours pour charger iMatch avec +/- 9000 titres.


----------



## esyh (2 Février 2012)

Bonjour Lulu2312,

avez-vous trouvé la solution à ce problème ? Car je suis également dans ce cas...

En espérant une réponse de votre part


----------



## lulu2312 (10 Février 2012)

hello,

non, toujours pas trouvé de solution. Mais ça me rassure un peu de voir que je ne suis pas le seul dans le même cas...

Espérons une mise a jour rapide de la part d'apple qui corrigera le problème !


----------



## lulu2312 (13 Mars 2012)

hello, j'ai résolu le problème avec la nouvelle version de Itunes....

J'ai utilisé la nouvelle fonction qui permet de convertir toute la musique pour soniBudule dans le format voulu.

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/68722/itunes_10_6_convertit_votre_musique_a_la_qualite_desiree/


ça a résolu le problème, fini les morceaux gris sur l'iphone...

Par contre, je n'utilise plus iTunes Match pour mon iPhone, de devoir télécharger en wifi ou 3g tous les morceaux que l'on désire sur l'iPhone est totalement ridicule, je préféres gérer ma musique en passant par iTunes et le cable USB, bien plus pratique....


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2012)

lulu2312 a dit:


> Par contre, je n'utilise plus iTunes Match pour mon iPhone, de devoir télécharger en wifi ou 3g tous les morceaux que l'on désire sur l'iPhone est totalement ridicule, je préféres gérer ma musique en passant par iTunes et le cable USB, bien plus pratique....




Pareille. Je suis revenu à une synchro traditionnelle. iTunes match ne marche quentre chez moi et le bureau.


----------



## ChiNoir0 (2 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous 

Lorsque tu uploads de la musique sur iTunes Match. il faut attendre que les musiques soit entièrement uploadées. Si on éteind l'ordinateur trop tôt, la musique devient alors grisées.
Ce problème m'est arrivé. Il faut retourner sur l'ordinateur sur lequel se trouve les MP3s, pour faire une manipulation sur le logiciel itunes 

 iTunes > iTunes Store > *Mettre à jour iTunes Match*.

les MP3 grisé vont finir de s'uploader sur le Match.

C'est après cela que les MP3 ne seront plus grisé sur nos mac, iPad, iPhone , etc..

Applement 

Matthieu


----------



## kenclark200 (22 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous
Je rejoins tous les commentaires négatifs sur cette étrangeté qu'est iTunes Match... J'ai testé, et je suis allé courir comme souvent avec l'iPhone... Surprise !! Il faut un très bon réseau pour pouvoir rester connecté et lire correctement les pistes audio qui sont "cloudées"... Bref tu cours et sans cesse la musique coupe, y'a des ratés, certains morceaux sont quasiment inaccessibles, bref.. La bonne vieille méthode du cable et de la synchro choisie me va tout à fait


Seulement j'ai un souci actuellement, j'ai une liste de lecture que j'appelle VIP qui s'actualise automatiquement et comprend tous les morceaux auxquels je mets 5 étoiles. Pratique quand je veux mettre des morceaux sur l'iPhone je leur mets 5 * et ils vont direct dans la liste de lecture qui fait partie de celles qui doivent s'actualiser
Mais depuis qq temps cela ne fonctionne plus. Je mets 5 *, le morceau va dans la liste VIP intelligente, mais les morceaux ne se retrouvent pas sur l'iPhone... Sur iTunes (sur le mac) ils sont grisés quand je connecte et que je vais dans l'onglet iPhone, comme s'il savait qu'il doit les prendre mais que qqch ne marche pas dans le transfert ... Des idées svp ???????? :rose:


----------

